# wats the difference in these models?



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Wat's the diff in the s&w model 442 And the 642???? Tnx. Hg


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

one is silver one is black..... looks like a wash


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Both have aluminum-alloy frames, but the 442 has a carbon-steel (normal steel) barrel and cylinder, where the 642 uses stainless steel (more rust resistant) for those parts.

Product: Model 442

Product: Model 642


----------

